
Interview with reddit (part 2) - danielha
http://www.folksonomy.org/2007/02/interview_with_alexis_ohanian/
======
herdrick
No mention of Aaron Swartz. Odd.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Maybe he gave them a Non-Programmer's Apology
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/nonapology and then proceeded to write tons of
blog entries, cry in the bathroom, and feel melancholy about being rich.

